# New Martin catty



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Expect more hunting from this guy first day and first kill after only being banded up for 5 minutes.cheers boys


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

You wont be able to put it down! beautiful catty mate! He is a great craftsman!

Cheers!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

One gorgeous linda caty amigo... and a nice little supper it took right off the bat. All around good Friday, no?

I love that caty.

With all that hand crafted beauty and because it's so tough too, and looks like it's really smooth in the hand, it's certainly worth anything you paid for it.

Linda linda linda.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the Kind words fellas


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats on the new member to the collection . You have quite a few good ones .


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice job! He makes some sweet looking catty's!! Enjoy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice addition to your collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a lovely piece of work! From now on, we are going to make you shoot one handed, just to give the squirrels a chance ... :rofl:

Cheers ... Charles


----------

